# Giant Underground Trampoline In North Wales



## ddraig (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robynwilder/giant-underground-trampoline-wales


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2014)

OMFG it's not faked.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 25, 2014)

Holy shit.  Is that real?   	<note to self> save up for trip to N. Wales.  Wait, my brother is going there soonishly.   Hmmm.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 25, 2014)

That looks superb!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2014)

not open til next week! also £15 introductory and £20 normally

looks very impressive tho! and a great idea
twice the size of St Paul's!!


----------



## cesare (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 25, 2014)

That's extremely cool. In what way is English imperialism to blame?​


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow, want a go!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 25, 2014)

It's good to know there's an ominous black void waiting underneath for the structure to in some way fail.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2014)

Incredible


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2014)

must have taken a while to set up!

thoughts Global Stoner ?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 25, 2014)

I hate caves and have bad claustrophobia...you wouldn't get me anywhere near that


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> It's good to know there's an ominous black void waiting underneath for the structure to in some way fail.


So encouraging, comrade.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 25, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> It's good to know there's an ominous black void waiting underneath for the structure to in some way fail.



Ah, but that's always the way.   We're all doomed!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2014)

Celyn said:


> Ah, but that's always the way.   We're all doomed!


Well, if we're all doomed, we might as well enjoy ourselves first.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 25, 2014)

ddraig said:


> must have taken a while to set up!
> 
> thoughts Global Stoner ?



It looks very cool. I'm rather hoping I can blag work to pay for me to have a go (just to look after a young person you understand)


----------



## Celyn (Jun 25, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Well, if we're all doomed, we might as well enjoy ourselves first.



And we will all go together when we go ...


----------



## Celyn (Jun 25, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Well, if we're all doomed, we might as well enjoy ourselves first.



And we will all go together when we go ...


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> It looks very cool. I'm rather hoping I can blag work to pay for me to have a go (just to look after a young person you understand)


It looks as if it would be just the type of safe but risky-feeling thing which a young person might enjoy.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2014)

Defo! Could be a good sideline in your work GS  
You should also be thanked and rewarded for bringing it to their attention


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2014)

video of opening
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/watch-hundreds-jump-joy-opening-7368963


> A brass band welcomed excited school children, a local gymnastics club and media from as far as the USA to the opening of Bounce Below at Llechwedd Slate Caverns.
> 
> Bounce Below is the exciting new venture from the owners of Zip World, and features three giant trampolines that are linked by a 60ft slide inside caverns that are twice the size of St Paul's Cathedral.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm going to that area of Wales this weekend, might have time to investigate ......


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2014)

silly vid of freerunners at this place, does show more detail tho

http://www.dailypost.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/watch-freerunners-bounce-below-blaenau-7642226


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm waiting to go on it


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm waiting to go on it


We need video footage!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2014)

marty21 said:


> We need video footage!



Don't know how well that will work. Lots of movement and low low light. 

I did indeed get work to pay. Got a very excited ten year old with me. It's still very popular. I booked Tuesday morning and this was the first free slot.... 6.30 on a Friday night!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2014)

3 hours have passed now with no news.  I hope the netting hasn't given way.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> 3 hours have passed now with no news.  I hope the netting hasn't given way.



It was epic. I'm not that long back, driven back from Wales, unloaded camping kit, put kid to bed, come home. Full report to follow tomorrow.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2014)

he's aliiiiive


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2014)

ddraig said:


> he's aliiiiive



Yeah man, the outdoor instructor/caver/climber/geek in me couldn't help checking out the setup. We're talking serious redundancy. Lots of P bolts that hold min 4.5 tons each set in clusters of two or four all very shiny, new and linked by chain. The webbing is seriously tough and there are two layers. Plenty of staff around who all have a crack, but are also very vigillant. Big shiney kit bags and access harness obviously for inspections. These folk really really know what they are doing.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2015)

and now they might be doing zipwires in the caves!! 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/business-news/what-you-you-combine-bounce-8566078


> Sean, commercial director of Zip World and Bounce Below, told the Daily Post : "We’ve got the world’s longest and fastest zip wire, the world’s biggest zip zone and the world’s only underground giant trampoline like activity.
> 
> "Now a new world first ‘Zip Below’ will be opening before the summer, consisting of a number of zip lines interspersed with adventure rope course elements like rope bridges, tunnels and stretches of via ferrata (Italian term literally translated as “iron road” designed to assist soldiers crossing precipitous mountain passes), all set in a vast series of historic mine chambers and associated tunnels.
> 
> “I think it’s fair to say we are fast becoming the most fun place on earth."


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone here visited it? Or do we just discuss it from the comfort of our own caves?


----------



## killer b (Feb 3, 2015)

'the world's only underground giant trampoline like activity'?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2015)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/zip-below-xtreme-reviews-video-8837974


----------

